# suggest me speakers



## lakshesh (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, I want to buy new speakers for my computer.
My hobbies. :-
List music at loudest noise.\
I have car which has 1500w  system fitted in it with 2 base.
I'm not understanding the system of home speakers as it contents many typical words like RMS , PMPO n all.
I only know more Watt = louder the noise  (In car ) So want suggestions.
I have searched a long but didn't got successful result

So i want speakers which can full fill my wish at my home also.
My house it quite big. So basically i want loud noise + base.
At party time it must rock 

my budget is 10k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 13, 2012)

you want noise or sound ????


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 13, 2012)

lakshesh said:


> 1. I have car which has 1500w  system fitted in it with 2 base.
> 
> 2. I only know more Watt = louder the noise  (In car ) So want suggestions.
> I have searched a long but didn't got successful result
> ...



1. Are you sure? 

2. Always look at the RMS not the PMPO, its a gimmick..

3. Since music is your preference, Get Logitech Z623 ~8K

If partying much, try to find Sony SRS DB500~10K or if you can spend more, Edifier S730 ~14K


----------



## lakshesh (Apr 13, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> you want noise or sound ????



Loud noise sound


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Apr 14, 2012)

If i am not wrong he needs a Powerful Speaker with loud sound and powerful bass


----------



## Sarath (Apr 14, 2012)

You just asked for the Logitech Z623 

Monstrous bass
THX certified


----------



## binaryspirit (Apr 16, 2012)

hi, i hv sony's D8 2.1 channel speakers nd i am quite happy with this, but it would be better if you go to some showroom nd listen yourself.


----------



## lakshesh (Apr 16, 2012)

g_suresh_mps said:


> If i am not wrong he needs a Powerful Speaker with loud sound and powerful bass



Yeah you are right mate..

what about Artis S-6655 USB they are 4400 watt ? any idea how it works.. ?

I had  a planning to buy another system of my car to fit it at my home.. But the procedure is too lengthly and i cant do it as im not electrician to make it out..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 16, 2012)

lakshesh said:


> what about Artis S-6655 USB they are *4400 watt* ?



Exactly the way to trick customers.. 

First, tell us what you need.. 2.1 or 5.1?
Purpose of the speakers?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 16, 2012)

lakshesh said:


> what about Artis S-6655 USB they are 4400 watt ? any idea how it works.. ?



Dude, please stop with the 4400watt and 1500w thingy. They are completely useless numbers, trust me. Most reputed brands don't even post PMPO. It's just a trick like Megamind said to fool people. And it works too. 

Always look at RMS, root mean square of the power, which I hope is self explanatory. 

Don't ever use PMPO in your life trust me, and spread this information among your peers and friends.


----------



## Minion (Apr 16, 2012)

lakshesh,

Go with sarath and get yourself a logitech Z623.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 16, 2012)

I still recommend this,


> If partying much, try to find Sony SRS DB500~10K else Get Logitech Z623 ~8K or if you can spend more, Edifier S730 ~14K


----------



## lakshesh (Apr 17, 2012)

So finally  came to a decision of purchasing... 
1. SRS-DB500

or 

2. Logitech z623.

Which one is better and best.



MegaMind said:


> Exactly the way to trick customers..
> 
> First, tell us what you need.. 2.1 or 5.1?
> Purpose of the speakers?



I dont mind getting 2.1 or 5.1 speakers..
I just need loud sound with refine quality and a deep base..

And one more thing can i connect one more  base to my speaker system ?
Do we get only Subwoofer in market ?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes we do get standalone subwoofers but at this price I'm not sure. Also you will need an AMP that supports two woofers. 

Too many woofers will spoil the party. One good one should be enough unless you live in a mansion.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2012)

lakshesh said:


> So finally  came to a decision of purchasing...
> 1. SRS-DB500
> 
> or
> ...



From your words i can see what kind of music u need.. Get the SRS-DB500 & be done with it, no need to get any extra sub.. 

SRS-DB500


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> From your words i can see what kind of music u need.. Get the SRS-DB500 & be done with it, no need to get any extra sub..
> 
> SRS-DB500



Just read some reviews. Look really good. Also have a dedicated remote, not found in Z623. Also the fact that Z623 was 7k before and sells for 9k now :O loot!


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Intex IT 4850 W 5.1 Multimedia Speakers: Speaker

or

Flipkart.com: Intex MM.Spk 5.1 - IT 5600 SUF: Speaker


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Just read some reviews. Look really good. Also have a dedicated remote, not found in Z623. Also the fact that Z623 was 7k before and sells for 9k now :O loot!



@Sarath AFAIR, Z623 went as low as 5.5K last year...


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @Sarath AFAIR, Z623 went as low as 5.5K last year...



Woah! I got them for 7.5k from FK and got a quote of 7k locally. Went for the former due to EMI feature


----------



## lakshesh (Apr 18, 2012)

Getting the Z623 for 7.5k in Primeabgb 
And in laminton road i guess i will even get lesser than this 7k price range. 


So sarath what do u say logitech or SOny ?

I just saw corsair sp2500
zWhat are your views about it ?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems the Sony is much better than the competition if reviews are to be believed. 

I for one have only ever heard the Z623 so I cannot compare.


----------



## lakshesh (Apr 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> It seems the Sony is much better than the competition if reviews are to be believed.
> 
> I for one have only ever heard the Z623 so I cannot compare.



ok.. 
I guess i gotta get the Logitech coz as compared to the price range logitech performs more best than any other


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2012)

lakshesh said:


> Getting the Z623 for 7.5k in Primeabgb
> And in laminton road i guess i will even get lesser than this 7k price range.
> 
> I just saw corsair sp2500
> zWhat are your views about it ?



Thats a good price right now.. 

Z623 will suit your needs, but db500 will be better for heavy bass.. 

SP2500 is a great set, but S730 will be a better choice..

[YOUTUBE]ZxhCS3bDSvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lakshesh (Apr 18, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Thats a good price right now..
> 
> Z623 will suit your needs, but db500 will be better for heavy bass..
> 
> SP2500 is a great set, but S730 will be a better choice..



But s730 are to expensive mate.

Yeah the sony is catching my eyes on to it.. 
BTW its 300W RMS and z623 is 200W RMS so i guess sony will perform better.
I have sony SUBWOOFERS in my CAR.


----------

